# My cedar cold smoke build



## West coast island smoker (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2018)

That is a beautiful smokehouse, but those wooden racks are going to be a pain to clean.
Al


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 24, 2018)

Very pretty work bud.  Impressive hardware.  Are you the blacksmith?


----------



## Braz (Feb 24, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## lovethemeats (Feb 24, 2018)

Nice looking smoker. I don't see any seals on the door or the other side. Must be a nice snug fit when closed. My cold smoke box doesn't use a seal on its door and it doesn't leak smoke. Beautiful looking unit. Very nice.
Happy smoking with it.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 24, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/building-my-new-cedar-cold-smoker.270514/

Coming along fine. Sure is a Bute.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 24, 2018)

Beautiful job on the smoker and the hardware.  Looks GREAT!!
Gary


----------



## West coast island smoker (Mar 17, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That is a beautiful smokehouse, but those wooden racks are going to be a pain to clean.
> Al


Thanks for your comments, we will see about the cleaning of racks , I sanded them down too 220 grit so there pretty smooth and oiled them with mineral oil only once so far. If they become a problem I will change them out, will let you know shortly how they work and will take a few pictures in action, thanks again!


----------



## West coast island smoker (Mar 17, 2018)

lovethemeats said:


> Nice looking smoker. I don't see any seals on the door or the other side. Must be a nice snug fit when closed. My cold smoke box doesn't use a seal on its door and it doesn't leak smoke. Beautiful looking unit. Very nice.
> Happy smoking with it.


Thanks for reply, the plan is to have a seal , I purchased a few different types and not really satisfied that these are what I want to use. The door is super tight especially with the cam lock set up that locks door. I don't need much to seal and considering a natural cork possibly. Will let you know what I finally come up with , thanks again.


----------



## West coast island smoker (Mar 17, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> Very pretty work bud.  Impressive hardware.  Are you the blacksmith?


Appreciate your comments and thank you, no I'm not a black smith , but yes I did make them , there are pieces of cam lock that where purchased , but mostly self made.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 23, 2018)

That's a beautiful labor of love!:D


----------



## West coast island smoker (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you very much, will post a few pics shortly in action.


----------



## West coast island smoker (Feb 18, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> That is a beautiful smokehouse, but those wooden racks are going to be a pain to clean.
> Al


I just thought I would drop you a note about the cedar racks. I have now done three runs of cold smoke salmon and one large run of hot smoke salmon. I was quite surprised that the racks clean up super easy. The cold run barley requires any cleaning other than a quick wipe. The hot was a bit more of an effort to clean. When taking the pieces of fish off the skin was slightly stuck, but not as bad as the stainless steel ones I used in the past in a different smoker. The drippings came off when I hosed it down with moderate warm water and a quick brush across it. I would have to say I'm quite happy so far with them, we will see how long the hold up. Here are a couple pictures showing the racks in use.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 18, 2019)

Beautiful batch of Salmon.  Your smoker looks to be working great.  Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2019)

West coast island smoker said:


> I just thought I would drop you a note about the cedar racks. I have now done three runs of cold smoke salmon and one large run of hot smoke salmon. I was quite surprised that the racks clean up super easy. The cold run barley requires any cleaning other than a quick wipe. The hot was a bit more of an effort to clean. When taking the pieces of fish off the skin was slightly stuck, but not as bad as the stainless steel ones I used in the past in a different smoker. The drippings came off when I hosed it down with moderate warm water and a quick brush across it. I would have to say I'm quite happy so far with them, we will see how long the hold up. Here are a couple pictures showing the racks in use.



That is really a fantastic looking smokehouse!
After thinking about it, it would seem to be as easy to clean as a cutting board.
And it sure looks a lot nicer than SS racks!!
Al


----------

